# Birthday Bottle.



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 27, 2014)

Today I turned 18, and had got a Mathew West CD, an amusing little do-it-yourself sailboat (wood toy) for the pond, balloons (always loved anything that could defy gravity,) and this bottle, embossed on the front: "JACKSON'S / NAPA / SODA / SPRING'S" Embossed on the back" NATURAL / MINERAL WATER" It has a amber (looks yellow in the photo) streak on the mouth's back side, and very strong embossing. The bottle is a deeper aqua than the photo shows. There's a star on the base, and the glass has plenty of character. The "U" in "NATURAL" has some damage, but otherwise the bottle is in excellent shape. The mouth might look damaged, but it's not.The embossing is not too even, more crude edges than smooth, giving it more character, and the two apostrophes on it aren't correct-- gotta take one out to be grammatically correct, but they put two in. Lol.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 27, 2014)

The real color of the streak isn't fluorescent like on my screen, but more of a bright amber.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 27, 2014)

I picked it out on Ebay as mom had asked me to pick a bottle. It was shipped all the way from California to Michigan. []


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 27, 2014)

It was much smaller than how it looked in the photo originally, but I like it better this way. Won't take up much room, especially with the turtles now released (that tank made me put away some bottles temporary-like.) I have as of yet to do research, but _will _get back to you all with information soon


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 27, 2014)

Happy Birthday Robert !!!!!! That's a nice bottle ! Love that amber streak !  Let us know when you find more info. Mitch

P.S.  I found you a bottle you can't pass up ! I will post pics in a minute, have to resize them !


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 27, 2014)

The bottle is common, except in Cobalt or Green-- mint condition in those colors will bring a couple hundred at least. One without the star-base, otherwise identical, went for over $90. Others, with the star, these have gone for $10-$20. 1870s-1880s with mine, I do believe. The company had a long run, since the 1870s, and has bottled its product in many beautiful bottles like this. They are also common with an amber swirl in it.  The company started in 1872. Yesterday was the 114th anniversary of Colonel Jackson's death-- Interesting little tidbit. The company was gone by the 1960s. Napa Springs, taken from the Natives, was a very popular resort. Some violent history pertaining to its water rights...
Thank you, Goodman. It was better than could be expected.... Since my dog's death a few years ago, I never have liked my birthday. At where I volunteer, though... they didn't listen to us when we told them Crystal, a wolf-dog mix, was suffering and needed to be put down-- last week we told them, but they didn't listen; she died two days ago.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 27, 2014)

Happy Birthday. Sorry to hear about your dog, My Pug died a few years ago so I got another one. Now she's not doing to good. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that, Leon. Sometimes dogs will live 15 years, sometimes they'll live only 2... I pray she'll be alright soon.


----------



## bottlerocket (Sep 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday Bear. Awesome bottle.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks.  I find the people on this site more awesome, though, as we're all God's creation. The bottle is just really pretty antique glass made by humans for one purpose to eventually be discarded and then once more found.


----------



## sandchip (Sep 28, 2014)

Sweet bottle!  Happy Birthday, Robert.  Something that hit me on my 54th birthday last May, following Mama's passing in March, that our birthdays really should be treated like another Mother's Day, since they were the ones that suffered so to bring us into this old world.  We didn't really do anything. Boy, I can't wait to see my wonderful parents again.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 28, 2014)

True. How old was she? 
It's good to hear you love them.


----------



## sandchip (Sep 28, 2014)

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> True. How old was she?
> It's good to hear you love them.



She was 84 and had suffered from Alzheimer's for over 12 years.  And I didn't mean to take away from your celebration but hoped to offer a different perspective while you are fortunate enough to still have your mother.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 28, 2014)

No worries, your wisdom is very welcome here. I'm really sorry to hear about how she went Home.


----------



## LisaTammy (Sep 28, 2014)

Bear,    HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I have missed seeing you around as much since school started. I am so sorry to hear about your dog.Lisa


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks for the happy birthday wish there; it's always good to see you.


----------



## RED Matthews (May 17, 2015)

All I can do is smile.  RED M.


----------



## iggyworf (May 17, 2015)

Happy B-Day young man!!! and fellow Michigander!  I like the color of that bottle. There is a cool Coca Cola soda water bottle from Muskegon on ebay now. But bidding is getting a little high. I would like it alot. http://www.ebay.com/itm/311359684039?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Robby Raccoon (May 17, 2015)

Red, I'm glad to hear that. Iggy, *Cough.* This thread is from last September. *Grins.* I've seen the bottle. The minis are common-- but the large version I've seen only one other of.  In fact, I own 3.5 smaller-sized ones of it. All found in 1/5th of a mile of each other.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Bad picture. One is intact, one was half-destroyed by a man coming to quote window prices, one is glued back together, and the other has a crack swerving all around it from what might have been a metal B-B.  All are worn severely. Battle Creek had nearly identical ones.  Post-1910 but pre-1920s.


----------



## iggyworf (May 17, 2015)

Wow, i have to remember to put on my reading glasses when I am at the computer.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (May 17, 2015)

No worries, it's just that the thread was revived suddenly.


----------

